
Porn producers eyeing Google's Project Glass for POV films - ergo14
http://www.androidcentral.com/porn-producers-eyeing-googles-project-glass-pov-films
======
jgrahamc
What nonsense. If they wanted to use a headmounted camera for filming
pornography then there's nothing stopping them. There are plenty of such
cameras around.

~~~
ergo14
I can imagine that this "nonsense" would have some pretty good use cases in
live performances etc. Think webcam, erotic theatre shows etc.

~~~
stcredzero
What, you mean Pay-Per-View audiences voting on what the performers do next?

~~~
ergo14
I never used a service like that, so I wouldn't know ;-) But this sounds
right.

------
gouranga
I'm dropping too many references to Black Mirror these days but it's
worryingly apt:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_(TV_series)#3._.22...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_\(TV_series\)#3._.22The_Entire_History_of_You.22)

~~~
mahmud
What an awful but amazing episode that was. Wife and I had to verbally remind
ourselves it was just fiction. (we repeatedly found ourselves stopping and
rewinding scenes. How ironic!)

Episode 1 was fun and entertaining. Episode 2 is a nice mid-week
entertainment, nothing stellar. Episode 3 is just gut-wrenching :-)

------
chanux
A fellow HNer once predicted this
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4168581>

------
sneak
This is dumb sensationalist bullshit of the highest order. We've had
helmetcams for years.

~~~
noja
I'm not sure porn with helmet cams would be quite as popular as porn with
glasses. But - who knows!

~~~
antidoh
Sure, it's just a very specific kink.

------
mikk0j
A friend hypothesized coming up with a 'reverse doomsday clock', which would
count down to the estimated time when virtual sex would that much more
satisfying than real sex that the species would stop reproducing. It's ticking
down.

~~~
gillianseed
Is 'your friend' a virgin by any chance? It does sound like 'wishful thinking'
more than a realistic proposition.

The idea strikes me as something only someone never having had a sexual
relationship with someone they love could ever come up with, as I dare say the
emotional connection between two persons having sex vastly outmatches any
physical expertise when it comes to the satisfaction one gets from the act.
'Virtual sex' could never replace that, at best it could perhaps eradicate the
need for prostitution.

Also it's not as if people having kids is just a by-product of having great
sex ending in a contraception malfunction. People in general want kids, even
turning to artificial insemination or adoption should they need to.

Why would this change in the extremely hypothetical situation of virtual sex
being more satisying than real sex?

~~~
saturdaysaint
_At best it could perhaps eradicate the need for prostitution_

As silly as the parent posts' hypothesis is, this is actually an interesting
speculation. You don't need to go too sci-fi to imagine a point where the
quality and ease of video chat outweighs the risks of a lot of riskier sexual
behaviors. Heh, as distasteful as ChatRoulette could be, I wonder if it's a
portent of an actual positive change.

~~~
stcredzero
Well, Japan's birthrate and rates of marriage are falling, while "dating sims"
are popular enough to warrant their own manga and anime series.

------
Tichy
Maybe it would be more interesting to overlay the image of your sex partner
with something else. Hm, I am sure live instruction manuals will be
bestsellers too (even though nonsensical, but the things people buy...).

Or what if the computer would be better than humans at detecting real arousal?
No more faking it in the bed room. The sky might fall in?

------
danso
Ugh I hope this doesn't spawn another round of the meme that the porn industry
is the first influencers on tech. I think the iPad, and the massive dckine of
the studios prior to that, has put that claim to rest

------
Sunlis
I would have guessed that they would be more interested in a virtual reality
sort of setup, where they overlay the actors/actresses on your parts so you're
"part of the action".

Instead they want to use this marvelous piece of technology to replace a hat,
a camera and some tape.

------
AznHisoka
"We're just hoping we don't end up seeing the point of view shots of the
bottom of a Cheetos bag with all the nerds that'll be playing with this thing"

It won't be just nerds playing with this thing. I'll be 90% of men, and a good
amount of women as well.

------
molmalo
Porn is all about close range shots. Glass is just useless in close range...
too much shakes. It's better for mid or long range. that's why I see it hard
to use for that kind of use.

~~~
cbr
Youtube can already remove shakiness from videos pretty well: [http://youtube-
global.blogspot.com/2012/03/improving-video-a...](http://youtube-
global.blogspot.com/2012/03/improving-video-awesomeness-with-one.html)

Panda: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mELK9xE17Bc> Panda-stabilized:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifpekKhlGmM>

~~~
slantyyz
Urm, the fast and violent head movements during this type of shooting are way
worse than most image stabilization systems can handle.

I would think that the extremely shaky and erratic results of videos shot by a
glass cam (think Blair Witch Project) for this purpose would likely induce
nausea more than anything else.

------
nicholassmith
Which will be interesting, because I imagine Glass will be able to stream
video so not only can you record the sexy-party-time but you can also
distribute it to every horny nerd who can watch it vaguely innocuously.

It may not be the end of reproduction, but it'll be the end of having a
meeting without thinking "Are they paying attention or watching porn?".

------
jgroome
They've been using spy glasses for years though, haven't they? I, er, would
have thought.

